# Alan Lee Signing Children of Hurin in London



## nosweh (Feb 28, 2007)

Alan Lee will be signing copies of Children of Hurin at Forbidden Planet 179 Shaftesbury Ave London WC2H 8JR on Thursday 19th April 6-7pm.

More information at Event @ Forbidden Planet - The Online Entertainment Megastore


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 28, 2007)

Moved to Press Releases.
It sounds an interesting project.


----------



## kythe (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm nowhere near, but I would love to meet Alan Lee someday.  I love his style, his paintings really capture Middle Earth for me.


----------

